# Will Heavy Hitch Weight Be A Problem?



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm a newbie here and a newbie to travel trailers. My husband and I just purchased a 2013 Outback 320BH. We have the trailer before a towing vehicle and are in the process of finding the best truck to tow.

My question is about the hitch weight on this Outback. It is 1170 lbs! The trailer itself is 7,500 lbs but the hitch weight seems so high. We know we need to get a weight distribution hitch but other than that do you anticipate we will have issues towing it? Is the super heavy hitch weight something that should be of great concern to us? What are your recommendations for safely towing and not destroying our vehicle?

Thanks!


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would look for a least a 3/4 ton crew cab truck. Most half ton trucks will run out of available payload. Once you load the family up, plus the tongue load of the trailer plus the hitch your likely to be approaching 2000 pounds. Your actual tongue weight will be higher by several hundred pounds once you load the camper up.


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

ifd22 said:


> I would look for a least a 3/4 ton crew cab truck. Most half ton trucks will run out of available payload. Once you load the family up, plus the tongue load of the trailer plus the hitch your likely to be approaching 2000 pounds. Your actual tongue weight will be higher by several hundred pounds once you load the camper up.


Ok, so you don't thik it would be a problem with a 3/4 ton? Just want to be sure it can handle the weight without issue. I know the overall weight of the trailer is no problem with a 3/4 ton, just want to be sure the estimated 2000lb (loaded) hitch weight can be handled effortlessly.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

The 3/4 ton may be fine. Consider trying out the new free web based "Before You Buy RV" app. BYBRV.com Avoid using Step 1, Option A. That may be removed soon.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the capfire....

Here"s some info to help you make your decision. The posted tongue weight is 1005lbs and i will presume you have the the actual weight of the tongue @ 1170lbs. (so I weighed my 260fl @ 1000lbs and the trailer was loaded with all the gear and some food for a week, no water on board, and the posted weight from keystone for our TT is 820lbs)

I own a 2011 chev 2500hd and from the owners manual my truck should only have a max trailer tongue weight of 1500lbs So we both are good there. the 1500 states 1100lbs so to close to the limit for me(and yes I have pulled this trailer with a 1500 and I know I had more tongue weight as I had a full load of water on)

Next looking at the GVWR of my truck from the sticker on the door of my truck the most my truck can weigh is (from memory i think) 9500lbs. My truck weighed 7400 lbs with the trailer attached. so I'm good. the truck must always weigh less than the GVWR on the door sticker. My 1500 had a GVWR of 7000# so I guess I was over weight for awhile.









The total weight of the trailer and truck must not exceed 16,000 lbs according the GCWR from my owners manual, when I weighed it I was at 16000 lbs. This I feel is close enough for me!

So there are some numbers, i could get into individual axle weights but I think you get the picture.

Happy camping! Post a pick of your the new wheels!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations on thinking about an appropriate tow vehicle and asking questions!!

I'm running 1400-1450 lbs on the tongue of my 295RE, right at 8600lbs total. I'm using a Reese DC with 1700lb bars and a Reese Titan (AKA tow beast) 2.5" class V hitch rated at 1700lbs WD 
and a AirSafe air hitch with a weight of about 100lbs. I'm towing with a 2004 CC 4x4 Shortbox duramax 3/4 ton. With the bed loaded with wood, coolers and other stuff and DW,DD, and 2 grandkids going over the scales I'm at about 8800lbs in the truck. Still plenty of margin on the 9200lb GVWR and with 2012 3/4 ton duramax the GVWR is now 10,000lbs. If it's my son and I and two dirt bikes and gear in the truck bed and the trailer we are just at 9200 on the truck. And I'm well under the GCVWR of 21,000lbs for a bumper pull (14K for the trailer)

I think a similar3/4 will do fine, but unless you've weighed the tongue, remember the empty tongue weight does NOT include battery(s) 60-200lbs, propane 60lbs or the weight transferred from all the stuff you've added. In my case the "empty" tongue weight was 750lbs IIRC and my real tongue weight is 1200lbs with an empty fresh water tank, and 1400 with a full fresh tank. with full grey/black (90 gallons) I suspect I'm over 1500 on the tongue. The disadvantage of the 295/298RE layout is that most of the stuff you carry is forward of the axles so it adds to tongue weight. galley, bath, kitchen, fridge, pantry etc are all forward of the axles.

IMHO I would not want to tow my rig or yours with a 1/2 ton, even though lots of folks do it.


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your replys, this information is so helpful and I really appreciate it!!! Pictures and stories to come. . .


----------



## new_outbacker_1966 (May 30, 2014)

You guys are all whimps! LOL.. I tow my 320BH with a 2011 Toyota Tundra. Yes, it is close as far as all the weight ratings go, but...... if you use your head, have the proper weight distributing hitch, don't drive it like you stole it, you will be fine. You will not break any speed records going up hills and such, but it works. Years ago, trucks were not that prominent on the road and a lot of people towed with cars that were less rugged than half ton truck. My dad was one of them and we NEVER had any issues. Manufacturers specs are just legal mumbo jumbo to CYA in case of a legal issue. I am not saying you can tow a 12,000lb trailer with a half ton, but, If you use your head and pay attention, you can tow the 320 with a half ton. I heard of a guy towing the 320 with an F150 with the new 6cyl ecoboost with no trouble. I also in the past towed an 7,000 lb TT with the first gen smaller tundra and had no issues. Its all in what you are comfortable with. I have been on the road towing for a long time and I think the feel and confidence comes with experience. For the times I use the trailer, I have a hard time justifying paying the bill for a 3/4 ton truck let alone a diesel.....the damn payment on them is more than my mortgage! Not worth it to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

new_outbacker_1966 said:


> You guys are all whimps! LOL.. I tow my 320BH with a 2011 Toyota Tundra. Yes, it is close as far as all the weight ratings go, but...... if you use your head, have the proper weight distributing hitch, don't drive it like you stole it, you will be fine. You will not break any speed records going up hills and such, but it works. Years ago, trucks were not that prominent on the road and a lot of people towed with cars that were less rugged than half ton truck. My dad was one of them and we NEVER had any issues. Manufacturers specs are just legal mumbo jumbo to CYA in case of a legal issue. I am not saying you can tow a 12,000lb trailer with a half ton, but, If you use your head and pay attention, you can tow the 320 with a half ton. I heard of a guy towing the 320 with an F150 with the new 6cyl ecoboost with no trouble. I also in the past towed an 7,000 lb TT with the first gen smaller tundra and had no issues. Its all in what you are comfortable with. I have been on the road towing for a long time and I think the feel and confidence comes with experience. For the times I use the trailer, I have a hard time justifying paying the bill for a 3/4 ton truck let alone a diesel.....the damn payment on them is more than my mortgage! Not worth it to me. Just my two cents.


Just an FYI....for your 1st post on this site, you seem a bit brash. I know you wrote "LOL" in the first sentence, but this forum is about respect and sharing information.

IMHO...your statements above fall on the side of unsafe towing. Conditions have changed since your Dad towed. Yes, truck have come a LONG way, however there are also 10x the cars on the road and it seems like everyone is cutting in/out of traffic. For me and for every recommendation I will ever give, for a trailer the size of the 320BH, needs to be towed with a minimum of a 3/4 ton truck. Sure you can "tow" the weight (meaning pull it...slowly up mountain passes) the real issue to move to a 3/4 ton truck is all the other issues...mainly the ability to stop the trailer under emergency situations.


----------



## new_outbacker_1966 (May 30, 2014)

I appologize for sounding brash. It was not my intentions at all. I just wanted to put my experience and opinion out there. There are a lot of factors that come into play with towing. All I wanted to say, it that this combo works for me. Would I tow cross country this way? No, most likely not. My trips usually consist of about 100 miles and no more. So, I am comfortable this way. I had the same concerns when I made the switch. Much to my suprise, the dealr had two shop truck they deliver campers with and they are tundras just like mine ! I did fail to mention though, I do run LT tires on my truck which makes a big difference on stability also. You've got to have good tires as well. I think this is often over looked. The LT tires have much stiffe sidewalls and take the "squirliness" out of the equation. Not something most think of. Heck, I notice a big difference in the handling of the truck with out the trailer too. The other, is I have had a riser kit put into it which has stiffened my suspension a bit too. My appologies for leaving that out.

All that being said, I want to stress on the subject of safety, if the dealer doesn't think it is safe, (and remember, they had the same combo) they will not sell you a trailer you can't tow. Why would they risk their reputaion and business by creating an unsafe situation?

Another little tidbit of info....when I am packing and getting ready for a trip, I make sure all things in my truck that are not needed for the trip come out. 99% of what we need goes into the trailer and not much in the truck, which keeps the payload #'s of the truck vs. the hitch weight in check. As for emergency stops, I have had idiots pull out in front of me while towing and I have had plenty of stopping power. The Tundras have larger diamter discs than say a Chevy 1500 and have better stopping ability. I had a GMC 1500 before this tundra, and I would never pull the 320 with the GMC. The tundra however, and again, this is my opinion, is a much more rugged truck than the other half tons in these instances. If you have never driven a tundra, you should try one out and see for your self.

Oh, and by the way...my Tundra also had the factory towing package which also makes a difference. I feel I am not a safety concern on the road as I am an very experienced and seasoned driver having towed many trailers. If I was not comfortable with it or felt like I was putting my family at risk, I would not do it. I see alot of other vehichles on the road that look to be much more of a safety concern on the road than I am. Some of them, are the drives themselves !

Again, sorry for sounding opinionated and brash. Just want to put it out there that it can be done but on needs to be on their A game and not drive like you are driving the daytona 500.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since the OP is a self identified newbie then the recommendations should also be geared that way. It is hard for them to bring an "A" game when they haven't even seen the field yet.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sure it can be done if you so choose. But it can be done better with a 3/4 ton diesel (LOL). I'm guessing my fuel economy and yours are pretty equal, both loaded and empty, and wouldn't be surprised if mine was slightly better. Yes they cost more to purchase but also hold a higher a resale. If you've ever pulled a hill with a diesel truck you'll never go back to gas. Set the cruise and forget it. Big torque at low RPM's,smooth, quiet and effortless pulling power. Everyone's finances and situation are different however.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

WOW !!! I'm exhausted after that


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

to the OP - yes a 3/4 ton will give you a sufficient transmission for towing where ever you want to travel, it will also give you larger brakes .....which would be a benefit in the event yourtrailer brakes ever failed....... It will also give you some simple physics of a tow vehicles mass and weight more closely matched to the trailers mass and weight ..... however there are hitches that can help overcome the difference. If a diesel is in the Budget, then it will give you much better power, fuel mileage, and the ability to fill up in a large open truck stop (gas stations in our area are small and getting smaller and tighter everyday)

Yes you can tow it with a half ton power wise .... but many other things may or may not be on the vehicle to compensate for the load being towed.

Remember .....big campers used to be towed with Station wagons and Cadillacs....... also remember we did not wear seat belts, had slower posted speed limits and also had less people and congestion on the road .....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If you have the choice since you are going to be buying the truck to tow, a 3/4 ton would be better. The newer half tons have enough power to pull big trailers anymore, but the suspension is where they fall short. They don't handle nearly as well as a 3/4 ton (or 1 ton) while towing. The frames and suspension are heavier and the brakes are bigger. Drive to any truck lot and look at the rear leaf springs on a half ton and 3/4 ton and you'll see right off the difference. I don't have a 3/4 ton yet for my 312bh but its in the plan. I make my half ton work with a good hitch, air bags, and slower speeds, but its not an ideal set up. Diesel vs. gas is another argument and comes down to preference. Diesels are nice for pulling and have a lot more power and better mileage, but diesel is more expensive and diesel vehicle maintenance is more expensive as well.

Did I mention I broke a rear leaf spring in my half ton this last weekend on my maiden voyage of the year? Was on the way home and made it without incident.

poop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just so everyone is aware...the original poster (JayHil4) has not been on this site since Sept 2012....so I'm going to close this thread. Feel free to open more if you have a topic to discuss.


----------

